# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - thumbnail = miniaturë

## BesmirG

A ju duket se shkon fjala "tablo" per anglezen "thumbnail"?

Disa perkufizime nga fjalori i shqipes, qe mund te ndihmojne:

1. Pamja që na shtrihet para sysh nga vendi ku ndodhemi.
2. Pamja e përgjithshme e diçkaje, rrethanat në të cilat gjendet a zhvillohet diçka; pasqyrë e gjallë e shprehëse e kësaj gjendjeje, e këtyre rrethanave, përshkrimi i tyre a paraqitja e tyre.

Pra, pamje e diçkaje.

----------


## edspace

Në Windows XP dhe Vista, thumbnail është përkthyer *miniaturë*. Kjo besoj se është fjalë e qëlluar për thumbnail. 


MINIATURË f. sh. 
1. art. Pikturë e vogël, e punuar me mjeshtëri e zakonisht me 
shumë ngjyra; shkronjë e zbukuruar në krye të kapitujve të 
dorëshkrimeve dhe të librave të vjetra. Miniaturat bizantine. 
Piktor miniaturash miniaturist. 
2. art. Vepër arti (tablo, portret etj.) në përmasa shumë të 
vogla, e punuar hollë e me shije. Miniaturë në dru (në 
porcelan). Koleksion miniaturash.

----------


## BesmirG

Miniature? E drejte,  :buzeqeshje: .

Thjesht duhet te sigurohemi qe nuk bie ne konflikt me ndonje fjale tjeter.

----------

